# FS: Longfin Calico Plecos ( sold out for now)



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Longfin Calicos sold out for this batch.










Here is a picture of mom










Here is dad


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

All are spoken for. 
No more left until next batch.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: Longfin Calico Plecos*

These plecos are truly gorgeous!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have more ready to go.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw These amazing BN plecos yesterday.
People wanting a fancy type pleco with out spending a great deal these are the way to go.
they go great in most set ups including moderate sized shrimp tanks.
Thanks again Dave for some amazing plecos.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

how big will it grow?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish i had the money, this are really nice looking plecos


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> how big will it grow?


My adults seem to have topped out at 5"-6".
I have never held a ruler up to them to get exact size.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Still have some available


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey dave its Kevin, are you home today i would love to pick up one of these for 15G planted


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

These fish are ultra sweet and Dave has about the coolest pleco grow out tank imaginable.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Still have a few available


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Dave Are you home today , I would like to walk over later and get 1 or 2 !


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Still have a few available.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

New batch available.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Still have a few avaiilable.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

so how big are these guys??


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

They are at 2" to 2 1/2" now
Much like the ones in the first video.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump for some super gorgeous bristle nose plecos! Definitely won't regret getting these guys!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a good price for some unique looking BNP's. I have a few (still) and I love them.


----------

